# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الحضري ماكينة ازمات!!!

## مناوي

*هذا رايئ 
لبدرالدين الفاتح  
*في كل يوم يثبت الحضري انة ماكينة ازعاج تفرخ الازمات والخلافات .
*في كل يوم يؤكد أن ولاءه للدولار اكثر من النادي الذي يلعب له.. 
*يمارس الابتزاز في اسوأ انواعة ... و(الأنا) ابشع صورها .
*يدمن الخلافات ويصنع الازمات بإحترافية عالية .. 
*نشرت الصحف الصادرة صباح امس خبراً اكدت فية أن الحضري وضع ثلاثة شروط للعودة الي المريخ .. أولها تسديد مستحقاتة كاملة .. وثانيها السماح له بالسفر الي مصر في اجازاته .. ثالثها إطلاق سراحه نهاية الموسم . 
* صيغة الشروط توضح بجلاء أن الحضري لا يتمتع بالاحترافية العالية.. وجاهل بحقوقة وواجباته ..وغير ملم بتفاصيل عقده مع المريخ ولوائح الفيفا. 
*الحضري ليس في وضع يسمح له بالاشتراط؟ فإما أن يعود ويواصل مشاطه بدون قيد او شرط .. أو يواصل هروبه ويستعد للفيفا . 
*الحضري لاعب كرة مثله مثل بقية اللاعبين يحكمه عقد عمل .. فيه واجبات وحقوق .. وبه تفسير دقيق لكيفية تسديد الحقوق وأداء الواجبات . 
* مطالبة الحضري بتسديد كافة مستحقاته أمر غير مقبول ولا معقول .. فعقده مع المريخ مدته ثلاث سنوات والقيمة الكلية للعقد مقسمة علي هذه السنوات .. وهي عبارة عن مقدم عقد سنوي ورواتب .. وحسب افادة المكتب التنفيذي فقد استلم الحضري مقدم الموسم الحالي كاملاً وراتبه حتي اغسطس الماضي .. هذا بخلاف الغرامة التي دفع المريخ جزءاً منها .
*أما اطلاق سراحه نهاية الموسم فهو امر يخص المريخ .. وهو ليس في وضع يسمح له بالضغط عليه والزامه بإطلاق سراحه .. وليس هناك شرط يسمح له بالانتقال نهاية الموسم .
* كما أن مطالبته بمستحقاتة كاملة تتعارض مع طلبه يإطلاق سراحه نهاية الموسم .. فالمستحقات التي يتحدث عنها عبارة عن مقدم عقد ورواتب للسنتين المتبفيتين من عقده مع المريخ .. 
* الحضري نال حقوقه كاملة بإستثناء راتب سبتمبر الحالي ..
*الحضري حرق اوراقه مع المريخ ووجوده مع المريخ اصبح مثل عدمه .. 
*اتسعت الشقة وزاد الفتق ولا مجال للرتق .. وليس امام المريخ سوى التخلص منه . 
*مسيرة الحضري انتهت مع المريخ .. وأعتقد أن مشوارهما القادم سيكون بين أضابير الفيفا ؟ 

متفرقات 

* المريخ أكمل إعداده لصيد تماسيح الحصاحيصا العشاري ... 
* نقاط النيل ثمرة الممتاز . 
* الحصاد في الجزيرة . 
* افتري الحضري علي المريخ . 
* والمريخ أكبر من الحضري ومن أي لاعب شايف نفسه . 
* كل المريخاب خلف يس الامين .
* دعم يس في ملحمة النيل خير من انتظار الفرعون الهارب . 
* امنحوا يس الثقة .. شجعوه .. واَزروه . 
* يس الامين ولا الحضري ناقض العهد . 
* مجلس المريخ مطالب بحسم الأمور وردع الفرعون الهارب . 
* لا حاجة للمريخ بالحضري .. وليس هناك ما يجبر المريخ للأنحناء له والقبول بشروطه .
* بشروط وبدونها المريخ في غنى عن حارس لا يحترم النادي وجماهيره . 
* مرمى المريخ مؤمن ويس الامين سيحمي العرين . 
* ثقتنا في يس كبيرة . 
* وثقتنا في نجوم الاحمر الوهاج اكبر . 
* الدوري احمر بالحضري وبدونه . 
* يس حارس كرامة الاحمر الوهاج .. وعزته وكبرياءه . 
* ادعموا يس الامين وأنسوا الفرعون الهارب . 
* مجلس المريخ مطالب بالتخلص من هذا الحارس المزعج ورفع الامر للفيفا .
* منتخب العجب سوى العجب .. 
* غانا إستعدت لنا بنجوم السامبا فبماذا اعددنا انفسنا لها . 
* غانا ملحمة تاريخية شعارها نكون أو لا نكون . 
* برانا برانا بنغلب غانا . 
* التاريخ يفتح زراعيه لصقور الجديان .
* مصر راحت في حق الله والكاميرون تبعتها .. وتونس ما زالت تحت مرمى النيران .. والجزائر تعاني . 
* منتخبنا شرف العرب وفتح وجوههم أمام الافارقة . 
* تخلصوا من الفرعون . 
* الطنانة جابت ليها شروط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامناوي على العمود الروعة
بالجد بدرالدين الفاتح كاتب رائع جدا وفاهم وواعي وجدير بمتابعة مقالاته الرائعة دي
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*قلناها مليار مرة
الحضرى ده ورا الشبكة ما دايرنو
ده مش لاعب كورة
ده بلوه

الحضرى يقعد  كدة بس 
لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا
حتى يعرف شنو معنى انك لاعب فى المريخ
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واتشرطي :krkr1:
احتياطي ولن تلعب الا باذن من الله ثم من إدارة المريخ ي حضري
اعقل وارجع حتي لا تفقد مستقبلك الكروي وتنهيه نهاية لا تليق بك كحارس اول بافريقيا .
                        	*

----------

